# repaired bottles, the sequel



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2004)

This is a saratoga-type mineral water that hails from a town near me in western MA... A Haskins with a small basal chip just sold at one of the big 4 online auctions for around $850...

 Mine had a flat, nickel-sized clam-shell flake off the base toward the front of the bottle... It displayed ok, but the missing glass was noticeable on close inspection, and quite obvious when the bottle was turned over, exposing the base...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2004)

here's a pic of the repair from the front...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's the base... The repair is at the top... You can see that the glass at the base is naturally undulous, and the repair fits right in...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's (perhaps) a better photo of the bottom front...


----------



## drjhostetters (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Bear...

 Repaired or not that is a beautiful bottle ..I see why that other one sold for so much...of course I am partial to green bottles...if you want you can will me that bottle..snicker snicker!

 Keep on huntin'..

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Doc...

 Thanks... If my wife, kids or dog don't want it, or I don't sell it at the Little Rhody Bottle Show this weekend, or at some show in the future, or on ebay...it's yours!!!!

 When I was diggin' bottle dumps back in the 70's in Belchertown, MA, I dreamed of finding a Haskin's... Now I do my "diggin'" on ebay, and this baby popped up at a price I couldn't afford to pass up...

 Say, do you have one of those early, crude black glass Hostetter's kickin' around the house you don't need anymore???


 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 5, 2005)

Ron would you settle for a yellow one? Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 6, 2005)

hi taz...

 I actually have a beautiful honey amber "hoss" , shiney glass like liquid amber, with L&W and 4 dots embossed on the base... it has what appear to be a series of scratches, but the more I look at them, the more they look more like in-manufacture flaws that were manifested at the surface of the glass...

 anyway, I've been salivating at the crude, black-glass "hoss"es that have been floating by on ebay, just out of reach (of my pocketbook, i.e.)...

 Ron


----------



## drjhostetters (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow...

     Where have I been? Is it really the 30th of Forever now?   Guess I didn't expect a reply to my silly statement...

     And alas the only true Dr. J. bottle I have is a medium amber...it was my very first dig find about 30 years ago (thus my Forum "handle"), (I dug a case of twelve, several amber, a few clear and only the one embossed...I gave all but one amber and one clear to friends..kept the embossed one naturally.)


     Keep on diggin' and lookin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## kastoo (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you repair bottles?  I have one that is not valuable enough to repair by most folks standards but I want to anyway.  I wish I knew how.  I have 2 bottles, a broke off top and a broke off bottom that I want to make one bottle out of.  It is a straightside coke.  

 this is the top: http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/bottles/bottles_config.pl?read=9067

 this is the bottom: http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/bottles/bottles_config.pl?read=9066

 What would you charge to do it?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi kastoo...

 It sounds as if you have a complex repair there... Trying to fit pieces from two different bottles is not anything I've tried...

 Maybe someone out there in the forum might give it a shot or walk you thru it...

 Good luck!

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Doc, Taz:

 Here's my 'Hoss...


 Ron


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Bear...

 I believe mine is identical to yours, might be a little darker...I haven't seen it in about 20 years (believe it or not) I packed it away in one of my seven or eight boxes of bottles stored in the garage and attic, when we moved (many many moves) and haven't unboxed it. I may have to find that box and "refind" my first find.[&:]

 Keep on "refindin'"...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## kastoo (Feb 3, 2005)

How did you repair that? I have a chipped lip I need to repair.  Fortunately it is clear BUT how do you match color?  Thanks


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2005)

Kastoo...

 Check out "bottle repair" topic under the Cleaning & Repairing forum...

 Ron


----------



## diginit (Feb 7, 2005)

Howdy folks, 
 I found a honey amber last month,Thought you might like to know what kovels says.

 Item Number Item Price 
 bottle-bitters1999aa243 (Bitters) Dr. J. Hostetter's Stomach, Medium Honey Amber, 8 3/4 In., R-H196 $40.00 (1999) 
 bottle-bitters2001af12 (Bitters) Dr. J. Hostetter's Stomach, Amber, 8 3/4 In. $25.00 (2001) 

 Lots of variants. some fairly expensive.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, 'Dig...

 Mine appears to be an H-195, 8 7/8", golden yellow amber, $90-125 (J. Megura, 2000)...

 If it had olive in it, it'd be $300+, according to Kovels', 2002.

 I like mine a lot... The glass is shiney and "liquid" looking...

 Ron


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 7, 2005)

Soooo if I stick an olive in my honey amber Doc. Hostetters it'll increase in value? Sweet![8D]  Should I use ripe black ones or the green ones with the pimento?[]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2005)

It would have to be imported "olive" colored olives, marinated in x-tra virgin olive oil, I think...

 Better add some hollyhock honey, to be on the safe side...

 Ron


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey! who you calling 'Honey'![:-]


----------



## Flaschenjager (Feb 7, 2005)

> Soooo if I stick an olive in my honey amber Doc. Hostetters it'll increase in value? Sweet!


 
 Norm, 
 That's the funniest thing I've read on here (at least to me)! [][][] It would also be funny to see a buyer's face when unwrapping one from an eBay sale and discovering an olive in the corner of an amber variation. Just as described, right.


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Norm...

 You never told me you had a "Hoss"...and I thought  we were friends...[]


 Keep on olivin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------

